# sunroof malfunction



## c617 (Aug 11, 2009)

electric sunroof on se-r tilts up but won't go back down or slide open. worked fine before battery was disconnected. fuse? i would think it wouldn't do anything if it was a fuse. couldn't find fuse dedicated to sunroof. any ideas?


----------



## C675 (Jun 24, 2009)

This is a shot in the dark but my mom's BMW needed to have her sunroof reset by the dealer for it to function when the battery was disconnected. But like I said this is a complete guess because we are talking about Nissans here. I would just call your dealer.


----------

